# A Few Of The Shoal



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

i finally figured out how to post pics on here lol, here are a few of the reds and Cariba. there all around 3.5 to 4 inch. hopefully some more pics soon. camera is kinda broken.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

killers


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

haha, they all hhave a mean streak to them. all 9 of them lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice humeral spot on the caribes... how do the snails do with them?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice!


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

the snails did fine for a while. i had to remove them because i dont think they worked well with the warmer temp. they never bothered each other though, sometimes they got knocked around but thats it


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome lookin piranha's...hope to have a caribe added to my mix when i get a bigger tank


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

defiantly do it. there mean little shits. unfortunately for me living in nh we just has a snow storm and lost power for 2 days. there all alive but there really lethargic


----------

